# Blogger Guy Kawasaki Reviews Q7



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Interested in a completely different take on the Q7? Apparently Audi was too, as they put the Q7 in the hands of blogger Guy Kawasaki. It's a fun read, and not your typical road test. 
Read more here...
http://blog.guykawasaki.com/20....html
Credit to GermanCarBlog where we found the link
http://www.germancarblog.com/2....html


----------



## der Scherzkeks (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: Blogger Guy Kawasaki Reviews Q7 ([email protected])*

I had never thought of Audi being like Apple, but I can see it now.


----------



## TRegKnowItAll (Oct 2, 2003)

*Re: Blogger Guy Kawasaki Reviews Q7 (der Scherzkeks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *der Scherzkeks* »_I had never thought of Audi being like Apple, but I can see it now.

Best analogy EVAR!


----------

